# Quick and dirty, first B1600 shot..



## Don Kondra (Jan 12, 2009)

Greetings,

Spent this evening making a speedring to use a Cowboy Studio softbox on an Alien Bee strobe.

First test shot with the 2' x 3' softbox on the AB strobe immediately above the camera...







Cheers, Don


----------



## Chairman7w (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good to me, Don.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 1, 2009)

I think this is going to be even more fun than continuous lights 

This is a hollow turning by Michael Hosaluk with gray backdrop and just two side strobes. 






One of the reasons to make the move to strobes was to hopefully set up quicker for woodworking in progress shots.

This is one strobe, camera left showing a circle cutting jig and the template it produced. Note to self, move the darn chair  






One boom strobe and camera left strobe shooting the template copy-routing. I need to work on this a bit, I want the background to disappear a little more. I was hoping to catch the shavings in mid air but....






The set up to shoot Windex bubbles  The top light is not being used and this was shot before my boom stand arrived... These are the Cowboy Studio softboxes adapted to fit the Alien Bees heads. 






The result... Shook the bottle a little too hard, sigh...  






Cheers, Don


----------



## notelliot (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm interested to see what you came up with for a speedring. I did the opposite recently - made a ring for a nikon flash to slip into the Paul C Buff softboxes with aircraft-grade aluminum and an iron lathe. Oh, and pop-rivets.. gotta love em.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 3, 2009)

On the left is the original Cowboy Studio ring, center is the new mounting bracket, on the right is the original CS mounting bracket.






Installed on the head.











Installed in the softbox. 






Cheers, Don


----------



## notelliot (Mar 4, 2009)

very cool. but you might want to keep an eye on the heat - depending on how long you shoot for. mine get pretty hot after a day of shooting


----------

